# An officer's first-hand look at the Omaha mall shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*In police work, emotions can be the elephant in the room

*By Sergeant Jeff Baker
Omaha Police Department

After 20 years in law enforcement, I thought I'd seen it all. I'd worked as a rural deputy sheriff, multi-jurisdictional narcotics task force detective, and police sergeant in a metro area of 800,000 people. I lost a friend and former trainee when he was ambushed and shot to death in his cruiser; I suffered through my partner's criminal trial after he stood accused of excessive force (he was acquitted). I survived two shootings in two years; rape, robbery, killings, child abuse, drug addled homeless, vehicle pursuits, the "Revolving Door of Justice," draconian policy from police administrators, a disconnect between cops and the public, and everything in between.

Indeed, I was confident I had taken in just about everything one could reasonably expect to be exposed to as a law enforcement officer.

I was wrong.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/active-shooter/articles/1646260/


----------

